# Odd Campers In The Woods!



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm seeing more and more 'Odd Campers'...

I used to see the 'Pop Up' campers, but I'm not seeing nealy as many of them...

I am seeing lots of 'Truck Bed' campers set on longer car trailers, with room behind the camper for camp site stuff, 4 wheelers, ect.

Looks odd, but seems to work out really well, since once the extra 'Junk' is off loaded, they have a DECK/Porch for their camper!

For a while there, the trend was going to 'Toy Box' campers, with large storage in the back for 'Camp Junk', now I'm seeing a change...

Anyone done this, and how do you like it?


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I've seen several people on JeepForum with pull behind trailers. They use the tub and axle from an old Jeep to do so. Ever seen those?


----------



## GPER (Oct 28, 2008)

It just makes good cent$, there was a truck camper on the clubs forum for free. Stick that on a longer car hauler trailer and you have your camper and your toys.


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

Dean said:


> I've seen several people on JeepForum with pull behind trailers. They use the tub and axle from an old Jeep to do so. Ever seen those?


No, but I've seen the little military trailers people have made darn nice tent campers out of them!
I had one of the military trailers once, but it let it get away before the days of the internet, now that I've seen what other people have done, I could kick my self!

The put a hard deck over the open part of the trailer, 
Then that folds out to be twice the size with a support leg or two and you put a tent on top.

The trailer body carries all the camping and jeeping 'Junk', and you are set up in about 10 minutes for drinking beer, farting at the camp fire and lying about hunting/fishing/women in no time!

Let me see if I can fish up a picture or two, I had some pictures and links saved...


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

GPER said:


> It just makes good cent$, there was a truck camper on the clubs forum for free. Stick that on a longer car hauler trailer and you have your camper and your toys.


Hey GPER! 
How are you doing you old jeep junky?
Glad to see someone levelheaded over here!
.....................

I've been thinking about it some, I see those truck bed campers for sale CHEAP everywhere, and I have a 16' car trailer that is doing nothing most of the time...

They kind of look like the 'Clampetts' went camping, but for me, during storms on hunting trips, or wheeling trips, a solid camper sure beats spending 20 hours trying to keep a wet tent off your face in high winds!

Also, I like the idea of using larger propane cylinders to power everything, and maybe making some brackets or hooks for my propane lights and stove, ect. around the trailer rails...

Just wondering if you guys had seen them or not, and what you though about them if you had....

Also, any ideas of how to make them more 'Livable'


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I want to say Naekid has a real nice pull behind camper for his YJ. Maybe he can share some info on it.


----------



## Frank (Oct 23, 2008)

Focus young man, "I want to say Naekid has a real nice pull behind camper for his YJ. What is a Naekid?? I guess its good that he has a good YJ! 

BUT WHAT DOES THAT HAVE TO DO WITH THIS POST???

Jeep H, that is cool. No I never did it. I will tell you though, I don't see any mud! 
Are you candy A--'in it on blacktop. I didn't see any self defense ports in the outer shell. All BS aside, that is a nice get up and gomobile.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Dean said:


> I want to say Naekid has a real nice pull behind camper for his YJ. Maybe he can share some info on it.


Do you mean the one that I beat-up so bad that it fell apart? It did very well while it lasted - cost me $300 for the trailer and another $100 to modify it. It served me quite well for 4 years - kept the rain and snow off - kept me warm on cold nights.








Cheap Portal axle for trailer


----------

